# What is it ??????????



## cycletruck (Jun 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this and what year it might be, thanks JB


----------



## tailwhip2decade (Jun 29, 2009)

*i think its a....*

this brand is throwing me off a bit.   i've seen the logo on some of my camping gear or cold weather gear.  mountain west, mountain wear, west mountain.............etc.   anyway, obviously a late 90's-early 2000's frame. w/ it's "dual suspension"  look, and the adj. chain tensioners on the dropouts.


----------



## manida (Jul 10, 2009)

I have no idea but the stem looks to be upside down


----------



## socaldude (Jul 22, 2009)

That's an old Gary Fisher.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Some cheap newer bike. It probably ain't worth much. I see bikes like that scrapped all time.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gary Fisher for sure, that logo was used in the mid to late 90's


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 24, 2009)

*gary fisher cake*

I found a bike that is similar. It is labeled as a 1999 gary fisher cake.  Looks like a similar frame model but might be a different year. Here is the link. 


bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gary_fisher/20079


----------

